# Non-resident hunting tips and tricks



## Jordan (Sep 9, 2002)

A buddy and I are exploring coming up from MO to NODAK next year for the 2nd or 3rd week of your season.

Looks like West and a little North of Grand Forks is the best spot to start initially.

I understand that any ground that is not posted you can hunt on...but that seems odd to me.

I'd appreciate any tips or direction for finding answers ya'll could provide so we can do our advance planning for next year's hunt.

Thanks!

:^D


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Jordan,

Yes, if it's not posted, you can legally hunt it. It's probably best to always get permission though, for a variety of reasons.

You're picking a good area to start, I'd just keep heading N and W.

Work the potholes, and look for the one's the birds are using the most.

And bring plenty of shells!

Good luck


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

tip, bring a spinner if ya got one. They're lethal here. :beer:


----------

